# Biting/pulling hair out??



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everyone

wondered if anyone could give me some advice please about Floee.

Firstly they are all off to the vet this Saturday to get checked over. Bella (as most of you know was born with a serious heart condition and only given a max of six months to live) shes now 7 years old and thanks to her daily medication is doing really well, but she's had a few coughs lately so is off for a check up incase she needs to up her medication or anything. I always worry as the vets told us she could actually just be playing one day and drop down dead!! :new_shocked:So i always get her checked at the slightest thing! 

Mya suffers from blocked tear ducts and since the weather got colder in the last 2 weeks they seems to be playing up again so shes off to get more drops and to get it checked over again 

Floee however is the puzzle. Last Friday i noticed that she was biting away at her leg a lot. I had a look and couldn't see anything so didn't think a lot of it, just got her to stop. However now its almost complete bald!! She seems to have pulled the hair out??? They get their flea and mite treatment regularly, plus the other 2 are fine so im pretty sure its not that. I don't know if its down to allergies, or food or shampoo perhaps (although ive not changed food, shampoos, our washing powder etc) plus its only just on one back leg? It looks today as though the skin is a bit dry - but she let me put some cream on it, it doesn't seem sore or to be bothering her now as shes stopped the biting. Shes been eating and playing etc fine...its just the baldness. The weather has got very cold here and its been terribly wet, i dont know if maybe the coldness could cause skin probs or maybe its the heating in the house (we hadnt had it on for months in the summer)


I know the vet will be able to tell me on sat but i just wondered if anyone else has experienced this with their malt? Its very strange :blink:

thanks for any input xxxx


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

It does not get very cold in Texas but from what you are describing it does sound like dry skin.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> It does not get very cold in Texas but from what you are describing it does sound like dry skin.


OR now that your home is closed up it could be something in your home/carpets. Have you had your carpets shampooed recently?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a bitch once that did this exactly---she had swallowed a "rubber bunger" and eventually started vomiting blood. I had her in several times and no one could diagnose it until the vomiting started. I showed her once with a bald leg---just for the experience! 
It PROBABLY isn't anything like this but since you asked. . . does she like to chew on things that you wish she would not chew on? 
Let us know what happens!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Your girls are stunning. 

Perhaps Floee is bored? Does she play with her toys, does she play with her sisters? 

Lots of love and good luck wishes for all at the Vet's on Saturday.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This may not be any connection , but once I was intotal shock with Missy as we went to bed as usual ( She slept between us) and in the AM when I went to lift her off the bed I saw her front paw was bald and I do mean bald! I hadn't noticed any biting or pulling on her foot the day/night before. Off to the vet and was found to have a fungal issue on her foot. 
I truly was shocked to see that totally bald foot ( from toes to just past her ankle) I can't say her skin looked at all unusuall BUT did notice around her nail beds were a bit inflammed.
She had a few on and off skin issues but this one ''threw-me".


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey girls

Thanks for all your replies. I really dont know what it is. Her leg is still bald but she doesnt seem to be touching it anymore. Its so weird.

Since i had to give up work due to my arthritis im in pretty much all day with them so i dont think its that she gets bored. She plays A LOT and is a real chewer (of her treats and bones i mean..not things in the house) She always has some kind of 'chewie' as we call them down when we are in the house and most of the time shes walking around with one hanging out her mouth lol (not when we are out incase she chokes) unless maybe when we went out shopping at the weekend and she didnt have a chewie she decided to start chewing her own leg? id like to think shes not that silly though LOL but who knows!

Suppose we will find out on saturday morning though. Thanks again xxx


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hope the vet can find out what's going on with Floee,:wub:
please keep us updated!


----------

